# 3d vision solution for ATI users



## andershilbert (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there a way for me to get 3d vision like nvidia but without switching the GPU?

I just bought a new computer:

Case: Antec Three Hundred
CPU: AMD X4 955
CPU cooler: Scythe Mugen Mugen 2 CPU Cooler
PSU: Corsair TX750W
RAM: Kingston RAM 2 x 2 GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB
OS: Windows 7 Professional
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
GPU: XFX Radeon HD 5770 (1 GB)

And as you can see it has ATI GPU. 
I had a look at Zalman Trimon, but I wasn't quite sure if it was going to work...


Anders Hilbert


----------



## Jamin43 (Nov 12, 2009)

What exactly is this 3D vision.  I got it with my latest Precision update.  Not really sure what it is though?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 12, 2009)

Jamin43 said:


> What exactly is this 3D vision.  I got it with my latest Precision update.  Not really sure what it is though?



http://www.nvidia.com/object/3D_Vision_Overview.html About your question, I'm not really sure.


***EDIT***
They have a petition up about it, so probably not. http://www.petitiononline.com/ati3d/petition.html


----------

